# Yearling Filly - worth seeing?



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, love her neck, that caught my eye right away. She does have short cannon bones & a long forearm, from what I read on Deb Bennett confo clinic, that is a good thing. She looks good to me, very mature looking. I am not an expert in eventing by any stretch of the imagination, but to me, she looks all springy & agile, which I would think is suited for the sport. But don't quote me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

She's a nice looking filly. Her hocks may be just a little bit straight and it appears that she toes out a bit on the back. Though her front pasterns seem a bit long, they are very well angled so I don't see any problems with that.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks to both of you - you're increasing my desire to call her owner 

Her neck is what really caught my attention right away, too! I almost didn't believe she was a yearling (I though my filly looked _decent _as a yearling, but I should have hid her from the world compared to this one!).

I didn't even notice the possible toeing out in the back - I'll be sure to get better photos from the seller if I decide to pursue her. Saw the pasterns... I put fetlocks in my OP (brain wasn't working apparently - derp derp!) but I couldn't tell if it was the camera angle or not.

Anyone else?


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

Where in Texas is she?

Dont worry, not looking to buy!


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I like her- very nice for a yearling. I am not a confo expert though. Jest lookin' a' teh pretties.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, the toeing out looks slight and is likely nothing to concern yourself about. There are more horses that toe out than are perfectly straight and, unless it is severe, I've never seen a problem from it.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Her ad says Liberty Hill, Duren. I googled and it's about 30-40 minutes from Austin. While it's a day from me, it actually kinda of works out because I have a good friend I can stay with in Austin if I fly down to see her.

Are you close to Austin? Wanna go check her out for me


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think she's a VERY good looking yearling, who will mature to be a good, athletic mare. She's well put together and balanced. Short cannon bones, good shoulder, she's just all around a nice looking girl.
I would have never thought she was only a year, she's just so nicely together, not awkward at all!


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm in Dallas, about 3 hours from Austin...however it would give me an excuse to visit a friend in San Antonio


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, I think I'm going to call the seller tomorrow to get some more info and ask for additional pictures and hopefully some videos. I'll let you guys know how it goes and post the pics/vids here if I can. 

I'm trying not to get my hopes up... her asking price is reasonable, but I'm in college and would have to borrow money from my parents (what I did with my last filly, too) and getting a horse from TX to MD will be quite the haul, BUT GOSH DO I LOVE THE LOOK OF HER!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I might just steal her if you don't take her o.o one of the most correct yearlings I've seen in a while.

Ofcourse, that probably means that she's still in for getting her fugly growth stage. Still, she's quite pretty. Very elegant and feminine.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Endiku said:


> I might just steal her if you don't take her o.o one of the most correct yearlings I've seen in a while.
> 
> Ofcourse, that probably means that she's still in for getting her fugly growth stage. Still, she's quite pretty. Very elegant and feminine.


Nooooooooooooooooooo! :lol::lol::lol:

And I was thinking the same thing, if I get her - I'll load her into our trailer and be all "such a pretty filly!"... then get home, unload her and have a "what is THIS thing?!" moment. 

I'm really looking forward to other pictures of her - maybe they just caught her on an incredibly awesome day for this one.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, if you could ask for some actual conformation pictures and some videos of her walk/trot movement, that would be the best.

If you don't mind me asking, what are they wanting for her?


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, I talked to the seller today. She's only had the horse since June (traded with a friend of hers), but her friend is the breeder - so I need to talk to her to get most of the filly's history. She kept going on and on about this filly's great brain... which is awesome and typical of Coromino babies, in my experience. Says she's 15.2 or 3, which I find a bit hard to believe at 18 months old, especially since she only expects her to mature to 16.1 (her dam is 15.3, Coromino is 17h). 

She hasn't done much with her since June, actually it sounds like she hasn't left her paddock much. She hangs out with an Andalusian yearling (the lady is a breeder) all day long. UTD on shots and deworming, but hasn't had her feet done since before June "because ground is really rocky." 

She's sending me more pictures and a video of her and the other yearling at liberty in their field. I will post them when she sends them.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Very pretty yearling. Im quite jealous, as my guy doesnt look anything like her what so ever! LOL, but Im sure different breeding is the main cause to that. Id say def go out and look at her! Keep us updated!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

She's not 18 months though... closer to 20-21 months. They're usually more mature by that age and won't grow much beyond a couple of inches.

That being said she is very nice! I like her a lot. And she's been allowed to be a horse and mature, which is AWESOME. Don't want a young horse that's been overloaded. Her hooves look pretty good actually, unless that's a really old photo.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

blue eyed pony said:


> She's not 18 months though... closer to 20-21 months. They're usually more mature by that age and won't grow much beyond a couple of inches.
> 
> That being said she is very nice! I like her a lot. And she's been allowed to be a horse and mature, which is AWESOME. Don't want a young horse that's been overloaded. Her hooves look pretty good actually, unless that's a really old photo.


You're right, she's 19 months.

My 2.5 year old grew 2 (almost 3) inches from 1.5 - 2.5 years. Same sire, so I would expect a bit more height out of this one. Might not happen, but I would expect 16.2.

Hard to say though, they haven't sticked her recently. I often over estimate my baby - "Oh! She looks like she's grown!" Nope, still only 15.3. Maybe that's what's going on here?


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Most of the growing is done between 10 and 18 months, so its very possible that she is 15.3. She's a lean looking animal, and so I'm figuring that she'll put on her bulk in the next year or so.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love her eye, feminine head, and lovely neck - she looks very nice, I would love to see movement to make sure she moves as nice as she looks.

Good luck


----------

